

Hacking:SF:HackerNews is like Jazz:NewOrleans:WWOZ - niels_olson
http://www.wwoz.org/programs/streams

======
niels_olson
This is the pretty much _the_ station in New Orleans. So much fresh new music
they can't play it all on two stations running 24/7. As it happens, the site
is designed and maintained by a small outfit with ties to the local 2600 scene
as well.

Maybe its the trolleys.

------
sutro
Born in NOLA but transplanted to SF long ago, listening to WWOZ online is one
of my few remaining links to home. Good to see it mentioned here.

